# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  ثالثة العاصمة .. صورة مصغرة عن دوائر الوطن المتناقضة

## الحصن نيوز

تعد الدائرة الثالثة في العاصمة عمان الاكثر جدلا ونقاشا وتوقعا في التحليل لشخوص المرشحين من ذكور واناث من منابت واصول مختلفة ومن طوائف تمثل نسيج المجتمع الاردني مع ان الدائرتين الاولى والثانية لا تقلان اهمية وفيهما من الناخبين ما لايمكن مقارنته بالدائرة الانتخابية المشار اليها.
ففي افتتاح او اشهار الترشح والحملة الانتخابية يحاول كل طرف اظهار قدرته على جمع العدد الاكبر من الناخبين وسط مكبرات صوت احداها تغني لـ'الوطن' والثانية للهمة واخرى للقول المقترن بالعمل فيما اختار اغلبيتهم الاغاني التي تمجد الملك والجيش وحراس الحدود وشهداء الواجب وكلها مظاهر ملفتة لاستقطاب كل الامزجة والوجهات السياسية والجغرافية والطائفية وغير ذلك.
مقاعد المسلمين تلوح بين رؤساء القوائم ايهم الفائز فيما الحديث واضح عن مقاعد الكوتا من سيدات فضلاوات وشراكسة وشيشان ومسيحيين وتبدو الصورة اكثر وضوحا عندما تتحدث عن احتمالية فوز شامي في مقعد اختلطت في تمثيله انساب وانساب.
بعثرة اصوات الناخبين الذين كانوا يمثلون مترشحا بعينه وتغيير رقم كتلته مؤشر مهم على شكل الرغبة الرسمية في ان تكون المحاصصة افضل ديمقراطيا موجها دون التدخل المباشر ما اضعف الفرص والتوقعات وهو ما كان معروفا منذ فترة خاصة حينما حل مرشح اسلامي واخرى كانت نائبة في الدائرة وترشحها المفاجئ ما يشي بنتائج مبكرة لاسماء بعينها.
الفرص تضعف لاعضاء القوائم او ما اصطلح على تسميته بـ'الحشوة' خاصة حينما نرى كماً هائلاً من صور رؤساء القوائم في كل مكان مقابل صور جماعية متواضعة النسخ على جانبي الطرق والجزر الوسطية.. وهذا يجعلنا نؤكد ان بعض المترشحين سينسحبون عما قريب في استهداف واضح لغضب او مياه تجري تحت الانفاق..
الاسلاميون يواجهون معركة شرسة في الثالثة من تيارات عدة لكن فرصة بعض مرشحيهم مكتملة المواصفات والمقاييس ربما باتفاق او بمعرفة مسبقة على ان يتم قطع الطريق على آخرين اشد موقفا في دوائر اخرى.
حيتان الثالثة ليسوا مترشحي الدائرة بل من يقف خلفهم من اشخاص بوزن كبير او دوائر ذات بال او مؤسسات مالية ومصرفية تمثل ثقلا خلف مترشحين اوزانهم اخف من قوة نواب الظل وقوى المصالح وتشابك المنافع والحاجات ..
يبقى السؤال الاخطر : اذا كانت النتائج في ثالثة العاصمة واضحة للعيان اكثر من ذي كل مرة .. لماذا يواصل 'حشوات' القوائم الاستمرار في معركة مدفوعة سلفا ومعروفة الخلاصة ؟ ولماذا يضيعون وقتا وجهدا ومالاً ماداموا يعرفون الحقيقة المرة..؟
ولابد من الانتباه الى مافعله مترشح بحجم ممدوح العبادي حينما اختار مغادرة المعركة قبل الاعلان الرسمي دون ان يشير الى الاسباب بوضوح ومعرفة ما وراء الاكمة .
بعضهم يراها فرصة للظهور والعرض والاشارة بالبنان وبعضها لا يملك الانسحاب لان حسابه واصل كما يقال فيما يراها البعض خطوة نحو موقع آخر موعود وهي في النهاية احلام ستتبدد يوم اعلان النتائج حين تدب معركة الخيانات والحسابات العلنية التي ستولد مزيدا من الاختلاف والفوضى الناتجة عن مخرجات قانون قيل في عمون وغيرها ان كلفته على الدولة ستكون كبيرة ليست في الثالثة فحسب بل في محافظات العشيرة والقبيلة والطائفة والجهة والتمثيل الذي سيقسم المقسم ويشرذم المشرذم ، ندعوا الله ان يحفظ على بلدنا الامن والسلم الاهلي.
وان غدا لناظره قريب



لتفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخابات الاردنية...اضغط هنا

----------

